# Pets Can Help Seniors Maintain an Active Lifestyle



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

A May 1999 study in the Journal of the American Geriatrics Society confirms what many have long suspected; independently living seniors that have pets tend to have better physical health and mental well being than those that dont.

Since then, scientists have explored the complex way animals affect human emotions and physiology. There is no question that owning and handling animals significantly benefits your health and may help elderly owners live longer, healthier and more enjoyable lives.

A report in the Harvard Health Letter states that pets have more consistent behavior as compared to their human companions. Pets offer unconditional affection, and the net result is lower blood pressure, heart rate and anxiety levels for pet owners.

Its not a one-sided exchange. More than 60 percent of pets receive as much attention as children, according to an American Animal Hospital Association pet owner survey.

There are a number of reasons for the health benefits provided by pets. Pets need walking, feeding, grooming, fresh water and fresh kitty litter, and they encourage lots of playing and petting. These activities require some action from owners.

Getting up to let a dog out a few times a day or brushing a cat can benefit the cardiovascular system and help keep joints limber and flexible.

Consistently performing even minor levels of exercise can keep pet owners able to carry out the normal activities of daily living. Pets may also aid their senior owners simply by providing physical contact. Studies have shown that when people pet animals, their blood pressure, heart rate and temperatures decrease.

Many of the benefits of pet ownership are less tangible. Pets are an excellent source of companionship, and they can act as a support system for older people who dont have any family or close friends nearby. People with pets are also able to remain more emotionally stable during a crisis than those without.

Pets are also a buffer against social isolation. Homebound seniors dont have a chance to see many people, so pets give them a chance to interact. This combats depression, one of the most common medical problems facing seniors today.

Seniors caring for their pets have a sense of purpose and a reason to get up in the morning. Pets also help seniors stick to regular routines such as buying groceries and going outside, which help motivate them to eat and sleep regularly and well.

Seniors who desire the companionship of a furry, feathered or scaled friend should make sure it suites their lifestyle. The needs of feeding, cleaning and exercise differ for every pet. Animals and people also have unique personalities, so its important to make sure that they and their pets are compatible.

Finally, seniors should ensure that they can make arrangements for caring for their pets if they become unable to do so. Some seniors who reach the point where they have to leave their homes and move into assisted-living facilities have to give up their pets. Seniors should plan ahead and find a pet-friendly nursing facility, just in case they need to use it someday.

Pets and the elderly have a lot to give to each other. Animals and older people share their time and affection, and ultimately, full and happy lives. Pets cant replace human relationships, but they can certainly augment them, and they can fill a persons life with years of constant, unconditional love.

PETS TO SUIT YOUR LIFESTYLE
Dogs: Those with an active lifestyle should pick a medium- to large-sized breed known for a good temperament and high energy level (some smaller breeds fit this mold also). These types require more exercise and attention and make great jogging companions.

Cats: While sometimes considered aloof and indifferent, cats are also popular companions. Some breeds are more active than others and require more attention. Cats can be kept indoors, and nothing beats a purr to brighten an otherwise blue day.

Birds: Any size bird can fit into an active lifestyle, however, bigger birds usually require more activity and interaction with their owner than smaller birds.

Fish: A freshwater or saltwater aquarium can be a piece of nature in any home. As with any pet, requirements differ, so its wise to consult an expert to help pick one.

Small Animals: Pocket pets can fit easily into a busy lifestyle. They are easy to care for and can provide on-the-go fun.

senior-spectrum.com - news


----------

